# Retrosternal Goitre Surgery



## Kenny Great (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello Everyone.
I have been having thyroid issues for about 2 yrs now. Though each time i go for tests it comes back Euthyroid; Tsh, Free T3 and Free T4 within range. Until some few weeks ago it was discovered that my left lobe has multiple nodules, and would have to be removed.
I got kinda worried because I was told its dropping into my chest (retrosrenal ).

I'm going in for surgery next week. I guess i would do a CT Scan before the surgery, to see how much of it has "dropped" in.

Has any one had a retrosternal goitre surgery?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

There are several who have but they have not been around much. Wow!! Out of curiosity, I sure would like to see recent results for TSH, FT3 and FT4 with the lab ranges that go with them.

Also, what antibodies' tests have you had?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Kenny Great (Oct 10, 2015)

Free T4 14.5 Range 7.2 - 16.4
Free T3 5.5 3.8 - 6.0
TSH 0.51 0.37 - 3.50

That's the result. Euthyroid eachntime I get the test done.

I haven't done any antibodies test.

Great meeting you all, glad to be a part of you all.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I did not have any retrosternal tissue. The good news for you is that they finally took a good look at things and you're getting surgery now rather than later. Best wishes...


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have just got the results of my cat scan back yesterday and they said one of the lobes of my thyroid went into my chest 2 and 1/2 inches. I am still waiting on a surgery date. Good luck to you!!! I think it is rather unusual that they grow downward.


----------



## weoclo (Oct 5, 2015)

I had surgery 3 weeks ago to remove a mass from my left lobe. All thyroid tests (TSH, free T3/T4) have always been "normal" and continue to be. The mass was discovered when I could palpate it, but unless you knew it was there, you didn't really notice it. Everyone was shocked when it turned out to be the size of a tennis ball. No one has ever used the term "retrosternal" (at least to me), but it certainly almost had to be.


----------

